# Hi All, New to the Board



## The WoodButcher (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi everybody, I just got a sawmill about four months ago and have found myself doing alot of tree work Figured I better get in the know sooner than later.Nice to meet you all.:jester: 
The WoodButcher


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 27, 2006)

*New*

Waht kind of a set-up do you have? We all love pictures! Welcome to the sight.


----------



## flht01 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard, I'm sure you'll enjoy the company. We all seem to have an extreme addiction to milling and you'll see/read about all different types of mill's being used.

I'm currently using a Stihl 066/36" alaskan along with a Ripsaw. What type mill are you using?


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 27, 2006)

*Hi, hautions11*

I haven't been here long enough to find how to post pix yet but you can view my site at http://handwcustomcutlumber.blogspot.com/ You can view my whole set up there.
Thanks The WoodButcher


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 27, 2006)

Howdy and welcome.

You have come to great place for info and help.

Enjoy!


----------



## begleytree (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome to the site.
-Ralph


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 27, 2006)

*H&W Slideshow*

Hope I'm not doing anything wrong?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUlW21uleL4 
The WoodButcher


----------



## begleytree (Aug 27, 2006)

The WoodButcher said:


> Hope I'm not doing anything wrong??
> The WoodButcher



Not in the least. Post away.
-Ralph


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 27, 2006)

*Hey ya'll wait just a few*

I'm uploading a video now be back soon.:rockn:


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 27, 2006)

*My first log*

Hi all this was the first log on my mill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY19VuIbDh0  
The WoodButcher


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello and welcome!
Mark


----------



## sloth9669 (Aug 27, 2006)

*good stuff*

looks like you got everything you need there and welcome to the site...waht does that machine cost to buy ??


----------



## woodshop (Aug 27, 2006)

hello woodbutcher... welcome to AS, glad you're joining us. I can't seem to run your video, its probly my end, will try later. Keep us posted on what you're doing with that lumbermate 2000. Looks like a nice setup. btw... I don't watch much TV either.


----------



## smithie55 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Woodbutcher,
Excellent slide show.
Nice rig.
Lord Bless


----------



## Ekka (Aug 28, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> ...waht does that machine cost to buy ??



I got 4.8K which is cheap .... I think, man it can cut 1/16" thin. Looks like a top machine. Bandsaw style, I wonder how much a new band would cost? Only $20! That's what your blog says, that's friggin cheap too then. I wonder why more people arent getting these?

How about timber accuracy, like how accurate is the sheet you cut in thickness etc?

Out of all the mills I've seen that one seems smart and affordable.

http://www.shop.com/op/~Norwood_Lum...mill_with_13HP_Honda_OHV_Engine-prod-25711536

http://www.norwoodindustries.com/product.aspx?prodID=1000&cID=1002


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 28, 2006)

*Very acurate*

:biggrinbounce2: Hi EKKa, This thing is unreal, it does everything they say it will. It cuts within 1/32" on all cuts. I have only had it 4 or 5 months now but it cuts very true. It goes thru blades kinda fast but you get 6 or 8 sharpenings out of each blade. You get about 350 BF out of a blade.  
The WoodButcher


----------



## Ekka (Aug 29, 2006)

The WoodButcher said:


> :biggrinbounce2: Hi EKKa, This thing is unreal, it does everything they say it will. It cuts within 1/32" on all cuts. I have only had it 4 or 5 months now but it cuts very true. It goes thru blades kinda fast but you get 6 or 8 sharpenings out of each blade. You get about 350 BF out of a blade.
> The WoodButcher



*How do you sharpen a bandsaw blade?

and is it only $20 for a new one?*

Mate, that's only 31 thou variation, 0.75mm for the metricated, superb. What's the finish like, smooth, unlike a chainsaw for sure, can you get some close up pics of the finish on hard and softwood.

I honestly think that there's nothing like that here, and perhaps, just perhaps a potential market.

The log dia could be an issue though. *What do you do when you get a fat bugger, knock it smaller with a chainsaw till it fits the jig???.*
Come on you milling guys, what's the ups and downs of this one.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 29, 2006)

*Blade life*

The blades sharpen in about 5 minutes with the norwood sharpener. It's $285.00 for a box of 10 blades. The cuts are so smooth it's hard to call it rough cut lumber, thats with a new blade. When the blade get dull you start getting the washboard effect. 31" x 23' is all the log I care to handle, if they are bigger than that they need to call someone else  I'll try to get some close up pix for you real soon of the finish cut. I paid $7,400 for the mill you can get them cheaper but they will work you to death if you dont have some of the accessories. Here is a link http://norwoodindustries.com/ to there site, Please tell them The WoodButcher sent you.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 29, 2006)

What's a BF? Like what is a board foot???

Also, you mill off a bunch of slabs, then what, like turn them 90 degrees to make them certain sizes? Is that done one by one??


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice set up ya got going there, welcome!


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 29, 2006)

*?????*

Hi EKKa and Thanks CaseyForrest, Yes you cut the log into a cant then slice it one way then, turn 90deg and cut different sizes, no 1 by 1 here :biggrinbounce2: Also BF=Board foot.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Aug 31, 2006)

*Very accurate*

Hi EKKa, Very accurate. I am blown away every cut. It really does cut very true. They dont give'em away but they are very reasonable, for the quality of lumber you get and can get rid of $$$ :biggrinbounce2: It makes it EZ to sell it cheap. Also it's a blast to operate. The most fun I've ever had working


----------

